# Dimmer stat with heat mat.?



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Can you use a dimmer stat for a heat mat or do they only work for bulbs?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone?

Stupid question I know but I need to know :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a dimmer stat has a minimum input requirement of about 30watts which is usually too high for a heat mat to register.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

They will work with mats but have a minimum loads of 40watts and most heat mats are only 7-15watts output!

EDIT: ahh beat me to it... i think its 40watt min


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, it is 40w


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

so in short, unless you're using several heat mats junctioned into one stat... no, it wont work.


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Minimum Load 40w, so 2 or more heatmats (depending on wattage) will be required for the thermostat to function. Also dimmer stats are better suited to filament heaters such as basking lamps, infra-red bulbs not element heaters such as ceramic heaters and heatmats, meaning it will shorten the longevity of your heatmat should you use it.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

(i know this is an oldish thread)

the microclimate b1me i use has a minimum wattage of just 5w i use it at theminute ona single 11" heatmat and it works very well

martin


----------

